# Using a non Sony flash



## ernestoc33 (Feb 16, 2012)

I purchased a flash online that was labeled for use with the Sony Alpha line of cameras.

It only seems to work in manual mode and the camera does seem to recognize it at all.

I don't have all that much money is there a flash out there that will work automatically with Sony that's cheaper than one of their flashes?

Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kolia (Feb 16, 2012)

How cheap is cheap enough ?

The entry level Sony flash (HV-F20AM) is 150$


----------



## ernestoc33 (Feb 16, 2012)

I've seen that one and its very affordable. My budge right now tops at at about 75.

Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 16, 2012)

What flash brand/model did you buy?


----------



## ernestoc33 (Feb 17, 2012)

I got it from camera.com its its just branded Dslr300S

Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk


----------



## DiskoJoe (Feb 17, 2012)

No, what flash did you buy?


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 17, 2012)

Like this one: http://www.amazon.com/Precision-Design-DSLR300S-Power-Flash/dp/B003RY5ZBK ?
ProductWiki: Precision Design DSLR300 - Camera Flashes

It does not appear to have TTL.


----------



## ernestoc33 (Feb 17, 2012)

That's the exact one. The friken box and item description lied. You guys know of one that would work like one of the Sony made ones for my price range. 

Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk


----------



## MLeeK (Feb 17, 2012)

Does the box say it's TTL compatible? Most of those cheapie flashes like the Yongnuo (which is packaged under several different brand names) are all manual. It's doing exactly what it is supposed to do. You have to set the flash fully manually and it won't work as a TTL and will not communicate with the camera at all. It ONLY uses the signal sent to fire. That's it. 
You aren't going to find anything in your budget that isn't the exact same thing. Well, maybe Bower or SunPak make one? They are junk, but they'll be better than the on board flash by a LOOOOONG shot for the time being.


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 17, 2012)

Tilt, swivel, zoom head.
Guide number of [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]154 ft. / 46m (ISO 200 / 85mm) [/FONT]... about 32m @ 100 ISO

I decided not to get no-name products ... so I picked up a Minolta 3600HS D / Sony HVL-F36AM. My second choice was a Metz.

You get what you paid for.
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?Ns=p_PRICE_2|0&ci=647&N=4288586284+4294955916&srtclk=sort


----------



## JonHartPhoto (Feb 17, 2012)

So far I have found that Yongnuo makes an awesome flash for around 75$ , the YN560 is awesome and its my next flash here soon!


----------



## MLeeK (Feb 17, 2012)

JonHartPhoto said:


> So far I have found that Yongnuo makes an awesome flash for around 75$ , the YN560 is awesome and its my next flash here soon!


It is an awesome unit for the price, however it is the exact same problem for the OP. It is NOT TTL and will only work manually.


----------

